

The HTML 5 DTD project - cosmohh
http://www.html5dtd.org/faq/

======
Supermighty
>I use Emacs+PSGML to write HTML. I can’t without a DTD.

This seems like a failing of Emacs+PSGML rather than HTML5 lack of DTD.

Or rather why are you using an SGML tool to write a language not based on
SGML? (from wikipedia "The HTML5 syntax is no longer based on SGML")

~~~
cosmohh
AFAIK the PSGML mode is also the favourite one to use for XML editing.

~~~
adw
nah, your best bet's definitely nXML - <http://www.thaiopensource.com/nxml-
mode/>

~~~
s2r2
...using <http://www.thaiopensource.com/relaxng/trang.html> for DTD -> RelaxNG
conversion, I agree.

